# Why do they abandon their eggs?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Blondie has paired up with Pepsi after her mate Baby escaped, and they seem to get on well. The only problem is that Pepsi is getting over PMV and is not able to mate with Blondie, although Blondie will mount Pepsi. Blondie has laid two eggs in a row. The thing is she seems to be sitting eggs in a hidden spot that I cannot see properly, but she has come out twice and just randomly picked a place and laid an eggs quickly and then just abandoned it. Is this normal behavior for pigeons? Does she somehow know they are not fertile? If she has already laid eggs and is sitting them, why is she continuing to lay eggs? They seem happy so I am sure it is nothing to worry about, I am just curious.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if the cock does not help sit them, then the hen will stop sitting them, if you are not able to see a nest she may be incubating then you best change that as a pmv cock could not or may not help her feed the babies.. use fake eggs.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have seen him go round there but what you say makes sense, I do think he finds it hard to get round there. If she is coming out and just dropping the eggs she is not giving him a chance to sit them though? I think he is trying to get her to move to the new box I have put up for them, so I will let them develop by themselves for now and see if it sorts itself out. I do use fake eggs, but I am pretty sure he is unable to mate with her at the moment.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

never underestimate the eggs being not fertile, a check with a flashlight at 7 days can see if they are, why wait though if you already have and use fake eggs.


----------

